# Best do everything boot in your opinion?



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

I know, It all depends on how comfortable if boot fits.
But I would like to know your opinion In quality, functionality, liner, etc.
Which of these would you get?
k2 ufo, Ride insanos or burton ions?

Thx for your comments


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've tried on a bunch of boots and I personally will always have the Nike Kaiju or atleast Nike from here on out. Unless someone else comes out with some next level shit....

Nike has raised the bar, so we shall see what the other companies making good boots do


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i have the insanos they are really stiff, wich i like but its not to great for tweaking grabs and such


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

thx for your comments. Im leaning towards a stiffer boot.
How are the nikes?
ty


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Thirtytwo Lashed or Thirtytwo TMtwo's IMO.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think the Kaiju are very middle flex boots... A lot of people claim they're soft but I don't think so

I ride aggressive freeride and I have 0 problems. I do everything in them from snowmobiling to jumps to the occasional box


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

goyo said:


> I know, It all depends on how comfortable if boot fits.
> But I would like to know your opinion In quality, functionality, liner, etc.
> Which of these would you get?
> k2 ufo, Ride insanos or burton ions?
> ...


Normal disclaimer that boot must fit you foot...

Nitro boots... Teams (mid stiff) or Select (mid stiff, or stiff with removable plastic insert).


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

NinjaSteez said:


> Thirtytwo Lashed or Thirtytwo TMtwo's IMO.


QFT Lashed is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo comfortable, light, durable and cheap. Like I'm wearing my shoes.


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

The for the suggestions, Im leaning more towards the ufo. Stiffer kind of boot.
Ill try some of the nikes and thirty twos as well.

Agin ty!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The 32's are for a wide foot 

I have a size 13/14 and it was flopping around side to side in the boot

32's are love or hate, no doubt


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the K2 T1's. I prefer a stiffer boot myself and I found the T1 to be really great. If I want to get a little more loose during the day, I just adjust the inner BOA and keep the outer laces the same. 

Looking at K2's website, seems the only real difference other than small cosmetic changes is the outer BOA vs. lash-up laces on the T1. Boot stiffness rating is the same, same liner, same footbed/outer sole (lightweight harshmellow), and nearly identical outer boot. Unless the outer boa is important to you, might want to look at the T1 and save yourself $40-50.

MeanJoe


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> The 32's are for a wide foot
> 
> I have a size 13/14 and it was flopping around side to side in the boot
> 
> 32's are love or hate, no doubt


Yea... I held my tongue because I think 32 boots are mushy worthless pos... but then some people totally rip in them so what do I know?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Well you said do everything.......


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

Hahahhaha does do look the can do everything.
Thx Meanjoe I think thats the only difference, I think Ill try both.

thx!


----------

